# It's time!



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

As most of you know, my daughter is pregnant and expecting my granddaughter to be born any day now. Looks like today is the day! DH just left to take DD to the hospital. Please send good vibes, thoughts, prayers, etc. So worried and excited!

Also, tagging Andy so he doesn't miss the thread since he was kind enough to ask after her and the baby in a PM earlier this month.
@Andy1001


----------



## minimalME (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations!!! Baby toes are the best!


----------



## sa58 (Feb 26, 2018)

Congratulations x 100

My thoughts and prayers are with you.
I love my grand daughters and try to spoil 
them every way I can. Wishing you and your family
many, many, years of memories to come.

Again congratulations x 100

God bless you all.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Congratulations grandma to be,wishing you and all your family the best.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

Best of luck to the whole family!


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Happy Day!!

Being a grandmother is a wonderful thing (but they grow up way too soon).


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

Congratulations! Being a grandmother is so much fun.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

Congrats... 

If it is your first, then you will not believe how much and how fast you love that child as soon as it gets here...


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Congrats how exciting! Get used to saying yes all the time because apparently, according to my boss, grandparents never say no. What fun!


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Good luck!


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Congrats Grammy

I never condescend to tell young / new parents how to raise thier children

Only to encourage them to raise them to make a difference

Good Luck

Nobody puts loving on ya like Grandma

55


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Hahaha! Congratulations!! We just spent time with our six month old granddaughter for the first time this weekend and are expecting a grandson to join the family in August.

It is an absolute blessing! God bless your family!


----------



## Betrayedone (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm SO happy for you. Just makes me think about my mom who only had 3 years with my kids before her passing..........Just tragic......Enjoy your gift!


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you, everyone, for your prayers and well wishes. My granddaughter was born shortly after my post. Her name is Ava Grace and she weighed 6 lbs 5 ozs, is 19.25 in. long, and has a head full of beautiful thick dark hair. My DD is doing well and is very happy. 

I can't wait to start the spoiling!



Betrayedone said:


> I'm SO happy for you. Just makes me think about my mom who only had 3 years with my kids before her passing..........Just tragic......Enjoy your gift!


I was thinking of my mom, too. She passed away unexpectedly at 44 years old. My DD was 2. Mom never got to see DD2 and DS. My brother and sister were 10 and 12 when mom died. She never got to see my sister's 6 daughters or my brothers 2 sons and 1 daughter.

It's bittersweet in some ways.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

That's great news MJJEAN, and you are now officially old.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

MJJEAN said:


> Thank you, everyone, for your prayers and well wishes. My granddaughter was born shortly after my post. Her name is Ava Grace and she weighed 6 lbs 5 ozs, is 19.25 in. long, and has a head full of beautiful thick dark hair. My DD is doing well and is very happy.
> 
> I can't wait to start the spoiling!
> 
> ...


Congratulations and best wishes to all.


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

How wonderful, MJ! Let the spoiling begin.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

MJ....congrats and so much love awaits you. I have 2 of them. It’s so precious. Savor every moment.


----------



## Noble1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Congratulations and have fun.


----------



## Ursula (Dec 2, 2016)

Whoo hoo, congratulations Grandma!! What a beautiful name they chose, too. <3


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Love the name

55


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

*Congratulations* and welcome to the happiest rank on earth: the rank of Grandma!


----------



## Baseballmom6 (Aug 15, 2012)

MJJEAN said:


> As most of you know, my daughter is pregnant and expecting my granddaughter to be born any day now. Looks like today is the day! DH just left to take DD to the hospital. Please send good vibes, thoughts, prayers, etc. So worried and excited!
> 
> Also, tagging Andy so he doesn't miss the thread since he was kind enough to ask after her and the baby in a PM earlier this month.
> @Andy1001




Congratulations!


----------



## SGr (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations. Enjoy.

Sent from my 6045O using Tapatalk


----------

